# Able to see other people's PM's



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Mods please be aware today I used the search function and amongst the threads in the search results were PT'S people had sent each other.

Non-mods if you recieve anonymous blackmail it's nothing to do with me.

SRS btw. If you need more info let me know.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Mods please be aware today I used the search function and amongst the threads in the search results were PT'S people had sent each other.
> 
> Non-mods if you recieve anonymous blackmail it's nothing to do with me.
> 
> SRS btw. If you need more info let me know.


 You see my c0ck pics mate? Impressive right?

anyway QUICK to the search function


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Plate said:


> You see my c0ck pics mate? Impressive right?
> 
> anyway QUICK to the search function


 Yeah buddy  keeping those for manual stimulation session tonight.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> You see my g4p prices on there mate? Cheap right?
> 
> anyway QUICK to the search function


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

lewdylewd said:


> Mods please be aware today I used the search function and amongst the threads in the search results were PT'S people had sent each other.
> 
> Non-mods if you recieve anonymous blackmail it's nothing to do with me.
> 
> SRS btw. If you need more info let me know.


 Are you sure they're PM's? You can usually see the messages that are people leave on other's profiles etc.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haha @lewdylewd's reply still fits in nicely with that


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> Haha @lewdylewd's reply still fits in nicely with that


 Like a glove. :thumb


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

richardrahl said:


> Are you sure they're PM's? You can usually see the messages that are people leave on other's profiles etc.


 This is what they are I think.

I searched for 'source' with that being what I'd expect to be a common PM term and that's what pops up rather than a PM


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

PS if I've discovered a major security flaw I expect to be showered with rep points.

And when I say rep points I mean cock pics.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

lewdylewd said:


> PS if I've discovered a major security flaw I expect to be showered with rep points.
> 
> And when I say rep points I mean cock pics.


 And when you say showered... you mean golden right?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Are you sure they're PM's? You can usually see the messages that are people leave on other's profiles etc.


 Hmm I never realised that. That is possible I'll try and work out if this is what I'm seeing.

If so please note I'd still appreciate cock pics.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a visitor message


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

lewdylewd said:


> Hmm I never realised that. That is possible I'll try and work out if this is what I'm seeing.
> 
> If so please note *I'd still appreciate cock pics*.


 You have PM


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> You have PM


 x2


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As others have said, I'm pretty sure you are seeing Profile visitor messages. Thanks for checking though!


----------

